# اين تذهب الروح بعد الموت



## كوركيس شمشون (16 أكتوبر 2010)

اخوتي الاحباء
تحية طيبة 
اعذروني في سؤالي ولكن ليس لدي المعرفة الكامله بهذا الموضوع
انا اعلم ةعلى يقين بما قاله السيد المسيح له كل المجد (( *كل من امن بي وان مات فسيحيا وانا اقيمه في اليوم الاخر*))
*صدقوني لا اعرف كيف اصيغ سؤالي ولكن بشكل مبسط اين تذهب الروح بعد موت الانسان هل عند المسيح في السماوات ام الى مكان اخر*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ارجو مساعدتكم
طلب اخر ارجو ان تصلوا لشفاء والدي
وشكرا لكم
اخوكم:new5::new5::new5:


----------



## حمورابي (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*كوركيس دخيوت رندا . ! 

بدون التعمق في الموضوع والإجتهاد فيه ِ في احد الأسفار وخاصة ً 

في سفر الجامعة اصحاح 12 *

7*[q-bible]فَيَرْجعُ التُّرَابُ إِلَى الأَرْضِ كَمَا كَانَ، وَتَرْجعُ الرُّوحُ إِلَى اللهِ الَّذِي أَعْطَاهَا[/q-bible]*
*
الأنسان حينما يموت ويرجع الى التُراب ترجع الروح الي من وهبها . 
*


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (16 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ حمورابي
ديخوت رندا


> لأنسان حينما يموت ويرجع الى التُراب ترجع الروح الي من وهبها


اشكرك على اجابتك ولكن لدي سوال ارجو الاجابة ان كان بالامكان
ترجع الروح الى الرب وتحاسب ام تبقى الى يوم القيامة وهل تتعرف الارواح الى بعضها البعض كما في الحياة الارضية
ارجو ان لا تتضايقوا من اسئلتي
شكرا


----------



## حمورابي (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*تحية

تستطيع الرجوع الى هذا الرابط للتفرع حول هذا الموضوع . *


----------



## أَمَة (16 أكتوبر 2010)

أشكر العضو المبارك *تراب* 
على ردوده وعلى الرابط الذي فيها الأجوبة المفيدة.

أرجو من الأخ العزيز *كوركيس* أن يطلع عليه.​


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (16 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكر كل الاخوة الذين اشتركوا في الموضوع واخص بالذكر الاخ تراب باركه الله لتعبه في وضع الرابط
الرب يبارككم جميعا


----------

